# Ribbon Meatloaf



## SierraCook (Jan 5, 2006)

Mom used to make this meatloaf. It was awesome and made great meatloaf sandwiches. It still is a family favorite. 


*Ribbon Meatloaf*

Meat mixture:
3 slices soft bread, torn into small pieces
1 cup milk
1 lb. ground beef
½ lb. ground lean pork
1 egg yolk
1¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon each of black pepper, dry mustard, sage, celery salt, and garlic salt
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce

Cheese filling:
1 egg white, slightly beaten
1 tablespoon water
2 slices soft bread, torn into small pieces
½ cup shredded cheddar cheese

Preheat oven to 350°. 

*Meat mixture:* Stir together bread and milk. Thoroughly mix in remaining ingredients. 

*Cheese filling:* Combine egg white and water. Toss lightly with breadcrumbs and cheese. 

Pat one half of the meat mixture into a greased 9”x5”x3” loaf pan. Cover with cheese filling. Top with remaining meat mixture. 
Bake 1 hour and 30 minutes.

Serves: 6-8


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 27, 2006)

I've just spotted DampCharcoal's photo of this. I've only made meatloaf once, tasted great but looked a disaster. It was an Italian recipe cooked not in a loaf pan but in a big saucepan, surrounded by sauce. Unsurprisingly, it broke up into clumps. I'm going to give this a go, it looks great in DampCharcoal's picture with the puddle of gravy in the mashed potato. Perfect comfort food for a chilly day.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 27, 2010)

Bumping this recipe up for LPBeier.  I hope that you like it, Laurie!!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks SC!  I can't make it for DH because it is not gluten or lactose free, but Dad will love it so I will make it for him and I and make DH one that is friendly for him!


----------

